# Help choosing a 1911



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm no stranger to guns and rifles, I've been around them for most of my life. However, I know absolutely nothing about 1911's other than I really want one. The main use would be some target shooting and home defense. What make and model would best fit that bill? What are the pros and cons of one manufacturer's version over another?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you have a budget you're trying to stick with? I'm sure that will help the 1911 gurus (I am *not* in that group) help with suggestions.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I know that 1911's are expensive, so I realize that there's going to be a toll to go down that road. That being said, somewhere between $600 and $800 would be nice, but then again by the time I've got $800 saved what's another $200.

Like I said, I don't know much about them at all. I guess I'm looking for a good entry level 1911 that won't have any reliability issues and would be a good platform for customization if I ever decide to get it worked on.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

myersn024 said:


> That being said, somewhere between $600 and $800 would be nice, ...


That's in the ballpark for a nice SS Taurus PT1911.:smt023


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Taurus PT145 that I really like, and my wife has a Taurus 24/7 9mm. I know that Taurus makes good guns, but I just hadn't heard much about their 1911. I looked at a couple of them while I was at the Bass Pro Shop earlier today, and they sure are pretty...the price isn't bad either. I've also looked at a Kimber which I really liked the price of (just a shade under $600 if I remember correctly), but I've heard that their extractor isn't up to snuff.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That price range there are many different brands. I have a RIA that has been a great pistol.I have several Colts these are my favorites.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

In that price range you're looking at a"
Springfield Mil Spec or GI (The Mil Spec has better sights and a couple other perks over the GI)
Rock Island
Taurus PT1911
Para Ordinance GI Expert

I'm sure I'm missing one or two but any of these will not ill your wallet while getting you into a decent 1911 that can be upgraded as you can to suit your needs. Any of the as is will do their part if you're doing yours.

Getting into the 1k range there are several more choices. I wont say to head that way or not. That's something you will have to take into consideration when the time comes. I can go as far to say that my first Springer Mil-Spec is still by far my favorite 1911. They don't have to cost a fortune to do what you want them do do. I will also say that target model pistols, especially in 1911s are not good defense weapons. They are built much tighter and that leads to issues with dirt and a defense weapon is going to get dirty.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This might be a little long, but here's a blog series I wrote on the matter:

It's broken up into parts.



> *So you want to buy a 1911(Part 1)*
> So every now and then (every other week) it seems someone asks for input on which 1911 to buy, or which 1911 is _best_. This is going to cover most of the bases on 1911s, some of you may be reading this and thinking "Why should I give a hoot what this guy thinks or has to say?"
> 
> We'll let me just say it now, I'm no expert, I'm not a gun smith, I'm not a professional shooter, I'm not some ex-Navy seal that's killed umpteen million people with a 1911 and one arm tied behind my back, I'm just a prior Marine Corps Radio Tech that moderates a gun forum and has had over a dozen 1911s from different makers, some have been good, some great and some horrible, I've had (between the wife and I that is):
> ...





> *So you want to buy a 1911 part 2*
> So first let's look at some of the different companies making 1911s, this is a really long list and it's not even complete.
> 
> I group the manufacturers in to three tiers by overall cost of their average gun.
> ...





> *So you want to buy a 1911(Part 3)*
> *4: Colt*
> Call me crazy, but I'm just not impressed with Cot's current options from the factory, I find them to be too edgy, and not equipped with the same features that I can get on a similarly priced gun from the other major players. HOWEVER, if you're looking for a 1911 to take to the range, or just want a 1911 that won't loose value, or want something that you plan to have smithed to your liking, I would greatly advise getting a Colt Series 70 reproduction, if you plan on spending in the $1300+ range and want a 5" gun, the Colt Special Combat should be an item on your list of prospective purchases, after all Colt is the original maker, and they've been doing it a LONG time.
> 
> ...


TBC...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Con't Parts 4 and 5



> *So you want to buy a 1911(Part 4) *
> *11: STI*
> STI spans all three tiers, they have an excellent lower cost gun that is the STI Spartan, this gun offers alot of perks and only has an MSRP of $660, in the lower tier guns, this one is hard to beat, but as STI is mainly higher priced guns, not many first time buyers are familiar with it and may overlook it. It's features are listed as:
> 
> ...





> *So you want to buy a 1911(Part 5) *
> 
> *"Break In"*
> 
> ...


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife and I went to the range earlier and I rented a 9mm Springfield 1911. I really wanted to try out a 45, but they didn't have any 45 ammo for sale at the range. Anyway, the Springfield is an awesome gun. I think I could do without a model that has a palm safety since I don't like them, but all in all I was very impressed. I would like to try a S&W just to see the difference, but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a mil spec or gi springer right now...if I had the cash.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

_SERIOUSLY_ consider Dan Wesson!! They are priced in the $900-$1100 range and, for the money, have got to be better than nearly any other 1911. They are a very tight semi-custom gun hand fit pistol, with amazing slide to frame fit, using no MIM parts, and many Ed Brown parts. Extremely accurate and very reliable, Dan Wesson has great customer service with prompt turn around. Yada yada yada.... check 'em out, they're a limited production set at 3,000 for the 2009 year, and are a little hard to find, as the word on them has gotten out, they don't sit on the shelf long.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Dan Wesson definitely looks good, but with them as hard to find as you say they are, I don't know if I'll wind up with one. I'd definitely like to try one out before spending that much.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

myersn024 said:


> The Dan Wesson definitely looks good, but with them as hard to find as you say they are, I don't know if I'll wind up with one. I'd definitely like to try one out before spending that much.


I'm sure you'd be hard-pressed to find a range that had one as a rental, but being a 1911, it would shoot in the same manner as any Springfield or Kimber that you could rent at one of the ranges, but have a tighter fit, and possibly provide you with tighter groups. Not to knock either of those fine pistols, but, especially the Kimbers, you will find reliability basket cases from time to time- just check out one of their forums. Sure, they make some GREAT guns, but I would bet that DW has a better track record for reliability, and I know that for the same money, you won't find one as well hand fitted!

If you picked up a Dan Wesson, you would NOT be disapointed with how it shot! You would be hard pressed to find someone with a bad DW experience. These guns are hard to find for a reason! Just figure out which one you want, and start looking, you'll find it.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

For $1000, I would look seriously at the STI Trojan. Brazos Customs or Dawson Precision are your best bet to find one in stock. They are probably one of the best $1000 guns I have shot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Getting into the 1k club then STI sure gets on the list. Loaded Springfield's, Colt, are both fantastic too. I lean to the Springers mainly because I always seem to get more gun for the money. I have all of 600.00 in a stainless 9mm 1911 and it's a flat out tack driver at 50 yards.

Colt will usually cost a little more but I've yet to see one that I didn't like. And...It's a Colt!

The STI Trojan is a great weapon, I have yet to find anyone that can say a bad thing about them outside of whining they couldn't afford one. But you really can't expect to get that class a weapon for 350.00.

Para Ord. has the most diverse set of 1911's and not quite 1911's out there. They have the traditional single action up to single/double action and double action only pistols. You can even get them in a high cap double stack model(s). I own two Para models (P16 in 40 and a LTC in 45 ACP) and both function flawlessly. I use the LTC as my carry much of the time. They are built tight and are spot on target.

I personally do not like Kimber pistils. I have owned a few and they just didn't function as I would have expected. Many people like them and they hold value so there must be something to them. A weapon that wont perform well will not keep people buying them, not at their prices anyway. So maybe I'm a little too harsh on them. But for me they all were a little too picky feeding for me. They were good shooters when I found ammo that they would eat though.

As _YFZsandrider_ said the CBOBs are just great. I've not seen many weapons of any design that are built as tight that function as well as they do.

1911 people are a little funny when it comes to their 1911's. I can pick one up and I'll usually know weather or not I'll want it. Even though for the most part they are all built pretty much the same they at least to me feel completely different in my hand when I hold them. It's the reason I will tell people to get as many different weapons as they can in their hands to find the one that fits them best.

There are tons of weapons out there that can be great for you but you have to be comfortable with it Otherwise it's an overpriced paperweight that might do you more harm tan good.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> 1911 people are a little funny when it comes to their 1911's. I can pick one up and I'll usually know weather or not I'll want it. Even though for the most part they are all built pretty much the same they at least to me feel completely different in my hand when I hold them. It's the reason I will tell people to get as many different weapons as they can in their hands to find the one that fits them best.
> 
> There are tons of weapons out there that can be great for you but you have to be comfortable with it Otherwise it's an overpriced paperweight that might do you more harm tan good.


+1 on that! One thing is for sure, if you're afraid of the idea that you may be tempted to collect other 1911's.... then don't even bother!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> if you're afraid of the idea that you may be tempted to collect other 1911's.... then don't even bother!


I have six now and only want a few more..WEll..maybe 5-6....When you really look at it they are a great investment so I might get 7-8 more but that is it!! unless....:anim_lol:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have six now and only want a few more..WEll..maybe 5-6....When you really look at it they are a great investment so I might get 7-8 more but that is it!! unless....:anim_lol:


What's the next one gonna be? You should send me a few choices, and I'll vote on one.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have six now and only want a few more..WEll..maybe 5-6....When you really look at it they are a great investment so I might get 7-8 more but that is it!! unless....:anim_lol:


Sounds just like me. Once I picked up my first 1911, that kind of made me wonder if I would ever buy another polymer again. Have 6 now, with a couple of Fusions in process.

I do own a couple of Kimbers, and I hear you, that sometimes they can be hit or miss, I have no issues with either of mine. My Team Match II, shoots the lights out when I compare to some of my higher price weapons.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking at impactguns.com earlier today at the Para Ordinance 1911s, and I really like the looks of the warthog. I realize that it isn't a true 1911, but I still like it. What's the word on them?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Check one out in a store. I thought about picking one up after seeing them on the internet, but when I held one it didn't do it for me. The handle is quite short, and for how fat it is... just didn't feel right.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I went to the local gun store and had a chat with the owner about 1911's. They had a few there (one really nice Kimber that was way out of my price range, a couple of Taurus PT1911's, and one Auto-Ordnance), and I fondled them all. I have to admit that I really liked the styling of the Auto-Ordnance 1911, which was modeled after the WWII GI model. However, after doing some research, the word on the street is that the Auto-Ordnance guns aren't as good as the Taurus or the Kimbers. I was hoping that they had a mil-spec or GI Springer, but they didn't. Anyway, the owner of the shop had nothing but good things to say about the Taurus PT1911's and said that I couldn't go wrong with one of them. However, I'm sold on the GI styling.......I know, I know, they aren't the best for target shooting, but......well.........I just think they look cool.

I'm going to try to go to a gun show the next time I get a chance, and I'm going to look for a Springfield GI just to see the difference. I think I'm close to making a decision, and at the moment I'm leaning toward the PT1911 with the blued finish, but that could change when I finally see a Springer GI. Also, if anyone has any experience with the new Auto-Ordnance 1911's, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never seen an Auto Ordnance, I do know of the company, but you don't by chance mean Para Ordnance? You'd propably have a hard time finding a Sprinfield 1911 right now, I had one on order several months ago, and after waiting 2 months i called Sprinfield, and they as much as said it could be around a year or possibly more for a wait time. I heard that they all but halted production on them to focus on the demand for the XD line, which sell at a higher margin of profit for them, and would be a victim of a hi cap ban, if it were so.

In addition to your choices, if you're looking at the less expensive models, I think Para Ordnance now offers a GI model for around $550-$600. ...Ask DevilsJohnson, he's the Para guru:mrgreen:

EDIT-

yup, here it is, Para lists the MSRP at $599, so it could be had for less. And I would definitley side on the Para before a Taurus:smt023
http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=73


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

It was definitely an Auto-Ordnance. I don't mind spending a little more money than what the guns that I looked at yesterday sell for, but I can't afford anything much over $800 right now. I've read that the Taurus guns had some production problems when they first started, but now, after some personnel changes, they're great guns for the money. I also really like the Para-Ordnance GI Expert, but I've yet to hold one to see how it feels in my hand. I'm sure it'll feel pretty much just like every other one I've picked up, but I would still like to see one. It's a shame if Springfield has really halted production for now on their 1911's. I really want to see their Mil-Spec and GI models before I make my final decision.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Myer,

Start hitting the gun shows, hopefully you can find a Springer there.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Read this thread about Taurus. 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16719

To some, the idea of saving a little money is powerful enough to make the decision for them... but believe me, there is NOTHING more heart breaking than when you make a decision and lay down your cash, just to find that its a problematic lemon of a gun. I've seen people go through it. Last thing you want to do is send a brand new gun back to the factory for several weeks... or worse!

If penny pinching is you thing, then maybe shooting sports isn't. How much are you gonna save, a few boxes of ammo? Atleast get the Springfield, you'll have a lifetime warranty sransferrable between owners, and great customer service to boot!


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trust me, the Taurus isn't my first choice and I'm still a month or two away from making a purchase. Hopefully I'll be able to handle a bunch of different models between now and then. If I can find one, I'll probably get a Para or a Springer. I've just got to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## mangy (May 9, 2009)

I have a RIA 1911 compact. A great tool for the price............Love it:smt023


----------



## jims (Jun 6, 2009)

*1911 Taurus*

Just a heads up........think twice before you go with a Taurus. Take it from someone who has gone there. Main problem is quality control - there ain't any. CS is a horror show...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Several thousand rounds through my PT1911 says the weapon works. The idea that I can keep groups within 3" at 35 yards tells me it works well.

I've put the weapon in many peoples hands ad ask them to find anything wrong with it. The only thing any can say deals with that stupid lock in the hammer.

It will shoot as well or better than my accursed Springer. To me that speaks volumes.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

MIM parts inside. ...but so do many production 1911's, so thats kinda a poor point.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well we're talking about a $550.00 pistol. I thin I can replace the internals and come out way ahead. That is if I feel the need to change them out.

I just put that stuff earlier being I've seen a lot of Taurus bashing. They are building a much better weapon these days but I guess they need to charge a couple hundred bucks more.

Every weapon should be judged on it's own merits. I am not trying to say the PT1911 is the end all be all but it perform very well and I believe if more people could get over the idea that it's not a Colt or Kimber they might see that is it a nice weapon. The fit is much better than some 1911's I've had that cost me a good bit more. I just think many people just can't get past the name and the idea that they don't cost enough to be a decent weapon.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like you got one of the good Taurus guns, but would you feel diffeently if you had ended up with a nightmare? I think you have to look at a manufacturer's output as a whole, and not just one individual experience. Like I said earlier, why buy one in hopes that you won't get one of the bad ones?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've bought two so far, one blued one stainless. Both are well made. I heard horror stories about many companies weapons. I've also had a PT-140 that was a well made but too small for me weapon as well as a few revolvers that I wish I still had. I tend to look at the volume of sale along with stories both good and bad. A hand full of people compared to millions produced and it tends to be relative to the cost of the pistol. I'd not have my Para Ordinance weapons if I listened to stories from a few over the amount sold. So many people here and on other boards will call then junk. But you just don't see people selling them used. That says one of two things. Rather the weapon is good enough not to want to sell it off or people tend to hold on to them. Check out the results on Para Ord. weapons used on gunbroker, or anywhere. Same with the PT1911. It's been out there a few years , plenty of time to get tired of some POS weapon. But you don't see many used. 

The price is going up on the PT1911 as well. That is not going to happen with a poorly made weapon. The increase was going on before the panic sales so it can't be that. It must be demand.

All I"m saying is get your hands around one before saying it's junk There is not a weapon made that I"ll say anything good or bad about without first hand knowledge. I wont go on what a friends neighbor that knew a guy at a gun range. If I can't get hold of a weapon I ham forced top say that I do not have any first hand knowledge and can't really say anything about it. I don't think Taurus gets that treatment from meant shooters and I think it's price has something to do with it. I know several shooters that unless the weapon costs 1500 and up it has to be junk. I'm sure we have all seen that someplace.


----------



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

i was recently bit by the 1911 bug. I was in the market for $600 range. I researched, shopped, hit gun shows, etc. I obviously like STI, DW, SA Loaded, Para, S&W, etc. All the custom parts and finishes look great. But it is hard to find one in that price range.

I decided to step down from the custo ledge and get an entry level 1911 and pay as i go with custom parts. I researched RIA, SA mil-spec, Para. I ended up settling on the Springfield Mil-Spec. It is quality name, quality built, good price, although lacking all the custom parts. Still around $600 new, i decided to try the used market. Good used 1911's are real hard to find.

I had given up when a 2 year old SA Mil-Spec Stainless. I see LNIB(like new in box) all the time. They rarely are. this one was. It had a few scuffs from bad handling, an very shalow idiot scratch, but had almost no signs of heavy shooting. The owner said it had only 50 round fired thur it. I believe him. It is awesome. 

I buffed out the finish, cleaned it and put 100 rounds thru it. I am in love. 

my point is after all that. I am a beginner in 1911s, but i was patient and found a good used one for considerably less than new. 

I may one day, send it to the SA Custom shop and have it refinished and i may put some new guts in it. For now it is perfect. Well, perfect for me. 

good luck.


----------

